# Google muscle in TLS



## ROE (6 February 2007)

http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,23636,21176998-462,00.html

This is a worrying sign for TLS. Google is online business champion, where they go others fall.


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 February 2007)

The online Yellow Pages has sucked so hard for so long Telstra deserve what they get.


----------



## Broadside (6 February 2007)

ROE said:
			
		

> http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,23636,21176998-462,00.html
> 
> This is a worrying sign for TLS. Google is online business champion, where they go others fall.




good to see TLS face competition, on the more fronts the better...for too long they have monopolised and ripped off the Australian consumer, especially fixed line rentals and our "high speed" broadband infrastructure....there may be a couple of million TLS shareholders but there are 20 million  Australians who have paid the price for protectionism.


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 February 2007)

Speaking of Telstra ripping off etc.  just a couple of weeks ago the Swedish equivalent of the High Court ruled against their incumbent telco (TeliaSonera) and forced them to provide competitor access to the "bitstream" backbone network for very low wholesale rates.

http://www.thelocal.se/6276/20070201/

The funny part about the article is that they say, "broadband prices are set to plumet".  In Sweden 24mbps ADSL2 has been the equivalent of $50 AUD/month for more than two years already!  In Sweden then think this is expensive


----------



## ROE (6 February 2007)

Bring it on

http://maps.google.com.au (amazingly fast) 

already much better than whereis.com which is TLS owned.

all we need now for Google to provide Free Wireless Internet access like they did in the US .


----------



## Warren Buffet II (7 February 2007)

ROE said:
			
		

> Bring it on
> 
> http://maps.google.com.au (amazingly fast)
> 
> ...




ROE the anti-TLS man, well, bring it on 

Google maps has been around for a long time now (over a year) and the Wireless Internet Access service that Google provides in the US is only in the San Francisco area, so I guess it will take them another 5 years to put that service anywhere in Australia if so.

Check this beauty from google:

http://www.smh.com.au/news/web/googles-step-in-the-wrong-direction/2007/02/07/1170524144806.html

WBII


----------

